# Do Bettas Dream?



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you think they dream? 

My guess is no, Especially since the don't have eyelids.

Your guess?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, considering bettas probably have alot of other animals trying to kill it (including other bettas) in the wild. They, much like Rabbits, would sleep in a state which allows them to rest while being totally aware of their surroundings. If it had dreams then it would not be able to protect itself when sleeping and would make easy prey.
That is my opinion anyway.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, I say no as well


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I beleive they do. After reading something about dreams and why they happen they probably do. However the article said that they can't remember dreams. It said that dreams are about food and fears.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine dream of more food. They're never satisfied, always "hungry".


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol, If mine dream, Dragon dreams of food and fears, and Lucky dreams of food.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Other bettas might dream, but Tony doesn't. He is so lazy, and he falls asleep when the sun goes down. Tony is too lazy to dream (lol,jk,idk)!

All honesty, I don't see the point for a betta to dream.

But if they could...I wonder what Tony would dream about.:lol:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not sure. It's pretty much proven when animals and humans go to REM sleep, they become essentially paralized, because if they weren't, they'd act out what they dream. I know humans and some animals dream scary things which apparently prepare them for living in the real world during rem sleep (remember when you used to have scary dreams of being chased by monsters as a little kid?)... hence why nature has created a way for your body to paralize itself during REM sleep.

Apparently some scientists did an experiment with rats, cats, dogs, etc, where they disabled the paralasis, and the cats, rats, and dogs would walk/run around while dreaming, much like they would awake (they were sleep walking). I'm thinking betta fish might, after all, there are times when you walk in on your betta, and he's sleeping, not moving, and doesn't react to you for a bit. What if that's their form of paralasis during REM sleep? Or they might be in that restful trance Aluyasha said.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

If bettas were in REM (rapid eye movement) stages, wouldn't we be able to see it?:lol:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

hmm, true. Maybe they have a fishy version of that where everything (even their eyes) become paralized?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Who knows. Lol, we should ask a marine biologist.


----------



## RainbowIsland (Jan 10, 2011)

Like many others I'm not sure what to believe when it comes to fish dreaming. My guess would be no due to the many reasons that've already been posted by others.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm guessing they don't dream.

As stated before, it would be bad for survival, and whenever my Betta sleeps if anyone comes near his tank he'll instantly respond and start swimming.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

i think they may experience almost a day dream kind of thing while resting. but like what was said, they can't be completely out of it since they are always protecting their territory.


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't know, I'm not sure if they are capable of that much complex thought...


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

because no fish goes into a full state of sleep like we do I dont think any fish dreams


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

No - fish dont simply have the brainpower. A fish's mind is VERY simple and VERY small compaired to the human mind. Dreams require _imagination_. Our minds subconsciously create an environment (places, cities, etc) and objects so complex and thorough that we actually believe they are real when we are in our dream. I dont think a fish's mind is capable of that. Perhaps other mammalian animals can dream (primates for example), but not fish.

*SOURCES:*
http://www.livestrong.com/article/106943-parts-brain-involved-dreams/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish (Scroll down to "_Central nervous system_")

PS: I just realized I sound like one of the guys from _Inception_ LOL


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

alex09 said:


> ps: I just realized i sound like one of the guys from _inception_ lol


:d +10000000


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> No - fish dont simply have the brainpower. A fish's mind is VERY simple and VERY small compaired to the human mind. Dreams require _imagination_. Our minds subconsciously create an environment (places, cities, etc) and objects so complex and thorough that we actually believe they are real when we are in our dream. I dont think a fish's mind is capable of that. Perhaps other mammalian animals can dream (primates for example), but not fish.
> 
> *SOURCES:*
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/106943-parts-brain-involved-dreams/
> ...


And there you have it! 

lol


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> No - fish dont simply have the brainpower. A fish's mind is VERY simple and VERY small compaired to the human mind. Dreams require _imagination_. Our minds subconsciously create an environment (places, cities, etc) and objects so complex and thorough that we actually believe they are real when we are in our dream. I dont think a fish's mind is capable of that. Perhaps other mammalian animals can dream (primates for example), but not fish.
> 
> *SOURCES:*
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/106943-parts-brain-involved-dreams/
> ...


Thats an awsome movie!!!! I agree with what you are saying, but I did hear somewhere that a goldfish haves a three second memory span. Being that are dreams take place in our subconscious mind I too agree they do not have imagination but if they did dream it is from memory im gonna google it lol


----------

